# hk subwoofer



## bmw323ic (Apr 12, 2005)

anyone know where i can find cheap 8" hk subwoofer for my 98 323ic? thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bmw323ic said:


> anyone know where i can find cheap 8" hk subwoofer for my 98 323ic? thanks!


I replaced the 8" HK subwoofer in my old 1998 323iC with an 8" Bazooka tube driver for some $100.00. I bought a new replacement 8" subdriver without the Bazooka tube from the manufacturer and installed it in the same OEM bracket as the HK 8" subwoofer. I used a line converter in the OEM inputs and then thru an aftermarket subamp to drive this subwoofer with a much improved sound than the OEM setup... :thumbup:


----------



## bmw323ic (Apr 12, 2005)

Technic said:


> I replaced the 8" HK subwoofer in my old 1998 323iC with an 8" Bazooka tube driver for some $100.00. I bought a new replacement 8" subdriver without the Bazooka tube from the manufacturer and installed it in the same OEM bracket as the HK 8" subwoofer. I used a line converter in the OEM inputs and then thru an aftermarket subamp to drive this subwoofer with a much improved sound than the OEM setup... :thumbup:


Thanks, I was thinking of doing that with the JL W0 8" subwoofer but im looking for the HK sub first and if I cant find it then i probably go with the JL with the same wattage. My HK system sounds good now and all I need is the sub, so I probably go with the JL since i cant find the HK sub.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

There have been a couple on eBay recently but there were overpriced.

On a side note do you have to have the HK amp to use the OEM sub in a plug and play manner?


----------



## bmw323ic (Apr 12, 2005)

LmtdSlip said:


> There have been a couple on eBay recently but there were overpriced.
> 
> On a side note do you have to have the HK amp to use the OEM sub in a plug and play manner?


I dont think so because the stock amp should be enough to pull the OEM speakers and sub as long as the power is close to the factory recommended wattage then i think u should be fine.


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

I have aH/K 8" sub woofer that I took out of my 2004 330cic that I would be willing to part with. It was used about 6 mos. and I have had it boxed up since taking it out. I also have the 6.5" front speakers and the 5.5" rear speakers( all H/K ) that I would sell. E-mail me at [email protected] and make me an offer.


----------



## bluejeansonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

jshod said:


> I have aH/K 8" sub woofer that I took out of my 2004 330cic that I would be willing to part with. It was used about 6 mos. and I have had it boxed up since taking it out. I also have the 6.5" front speakers and the 5.5" rear speakers( all H/K ) that I would sell. E-mail me at [email protected] and make me an offer.


Where are the 8" speakers mounted? Are those the ones in the shelf under the rear window?

I have the HK system in my 330ci and plan to upgrade it, due to recent developments in my 330ci (I blew my trunk 6x9 speakers just hours ago). I find that the tweeters are too bright, too harsh and the bass response is.... weak, especially now. I would also like to go to a new amp and would like to know more about the wiring issues of the BMW HK sound system. I would like to know about sites with information (or just information) concerning the complexity of retaining the original receiver and wiring a standard aftermarket amp, a woofer, ect...


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

The HK 8" subwoofer in my 330cic is located in the pass through area between the 2 back seats. I do not think that sedans and coupes have the same subwoofer as the convertible does.


----------

